# Odeon Cinema - Harlow 2012



## KingLewis92 (Aug 27, 2012)

Odeon Harlow
Opened in 1960 and closed in 2005

All flash photography, Its very dark inside, & it isnt snowing, Its Just very dusty!
















Snow


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks very interesting


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Aug 27, 2012)

wOw,

its still in lovely condition....minus the dust!

as for the 2 odeon cinemas that i spent my childhood at near me...sadly are now a modern church (thats the church in woolwich on the corner)|,and the other one is wrecked, still empty and soon to be flats...they were both empty since i was about 10,and have only just has things done with them in the past few years...so they have had years of wear and tear....and pidgeon poop...and kids...

i must go and see this cinema tho....


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 27, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Sorry Lew didn’t get ur message till this morning ref Odeon yep went back a few weeks ago and is nicee nice.
> But please all be aware of the following and take the right precautions
> The sign inside dated 9/22/11 states
> “Acoustic ceiling tiles contain asbestos & has show positive for lead covering Hazard.
> ...




Yeah i see a sign regarding asbestos, But didnt pay much attention to it
And i know, Im not great with writing, Ill just let the pictures talk... 
Regarding the bank and access ive text you anyways mate


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Pics love old cinemas


----------



## nelly (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done Lew, this has been dormant for a couple of years now, surprising how it hasn't changed at all, I was talking to one of the attendants that patrol the car park to the side of this last week and they have has to section off a lump of the side of the car park as lumps of roof and board are falling from the cinema, so I really did expect a lot more of the roof down that this.

And listen to SK regarding you're lungs fella, you may think your invincible but you're not!!!

Shit, I sound like my Mum!!!


----------



## urbexfairy (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, heard about this place a while ago and still really want to go. 
Great pictures, nicely done.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 29, 2012)

nelly said:


> Well done Lew, this has been dormant for a couple of years now, surprising how it hasn't changed at all, I was talking to one of the attendants that patrol the car park to the side of this last week and they have has to section off a lump of the side of the car park as lumps of roof and board are falling from the cinema, so I really did expect a lot more of the roof down that this.
> 
> And listen to SK regarding you're lungs fella, you may think your invincible but you're not!!!
> 
> Shit, I sound like my Mum!!!



Well its to late for all the safety talk now 
i was not expecting anything like that...


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 29, 2012)

liking the old cinemas. try useing long exposure instead of relying on the flash. youll get some intresting results and cut down on the dust pick up.
good shots tho.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 29, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> liking the old cinemas. try useing long exposure instead of relying on the flash. youll get some intresting results and cut down on the dust pick up.
> good shots tho.



Its completely pitch black in there, It wont have any light to pick up?
Do you mean light paint it?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 29, 2012)

It's amazing what you can take photos of in the complete dark with a torch. I'm starting to learn all this with mine.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Aug 30, 2012)

I can see why it closed down with food prices that high in 2005! i would'nt buy pop corn at that price these days! (tight ass i know lol)


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 30, 2012)

lol, Safe Breaker, I was thinking the same thing about the prices, and didn't expect to see 7 year old popcorn still in the hopper. Also, I would never have thought that massive dust storm was asbestos. These posts by experienced explorers are very educational.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice pictures buddy, looks a interesting splore!


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice one Lewis,good report. I took my wife there to see Jurassic park on one of our first dates !!


----------

